# 1/2 blind Dovetail Jig



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to cut half blind dovetails in small drawers that have 1/2" fronts and 1/4" sides. the PC 4200 series that I have will only machine material that is a 1/2" thick minimum. Even the mini dovetail template requires material that is 1/2" thick. Is there a jig that will do what I want?


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Layer two pieces of 1/4" together.. then you have your 1/2". 
Also, you may want to make it even thicker. I have a difficult time making box joints or dovetails in thin stuff without getting a lot of tear out. I usually have to use a backer board.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken 

Not for the blind dovetail but the one below will do it easy

The Katie Jig Jr. - Katie Jig Tool System

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Organic-Half-Blind-Dovetail-Katie-Jig-Plate/productinfo/SOKJHB/

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/New-Katie-Jig-w_Bars/productinfo/SOKJ/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pc-Top-Bea...587947847?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bbb1d747
==========



lenh said:


> I want to cut half blind dovetails in small drawers that have 1/2" fronts and 1/4" sides. the PC 4200 series that I have will only machine material that is a 1/2" thick minimum. Even the mini dovetail template requires material that is 1/2" thick. Is there a jig that will do what I want?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

lenh said:


> I want to cut half blind dovetails in small drawers that have 1/2" fronts and 1/4" sides. the PC 4200 series that I have will only machine material that is a 1/2" thick minimum. Even the mini dovetail template requires material that is 1/2" thick. Is there a jig that will do what I want?


The standard half-blind template is the only template that requires 1/2" min. It will handle 1/2" - 1-1/8" material. All the other templates handle 1/4" & up. 

If you have the miniature template you can do through dovetails in material 1/4" - 1/2" both tails & pins. You can do box joints in 1/4" - 1/2" material. Can you make your sides 1/2" then you can make half-blind dovetails with the template you have? It's only a 1/2" total difference.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

jlord said:


> The standard half-blind template is the only template that requires 1/2" min. It will handle 1/2" - 1-1/8" material. All the other templates handle 1/4" & up.
> 
> If you have the miniature template you can do through dovetails in material 1/4" - 1/2" both tails & pins. You can do box joints in 1/4" - 1/2" material. Can you make your sides 1/2" then you can make half-blind dovetails with the template you have? It's only a 1/2" total difference.


James,

Thanks for the response. i'm making a bunch of little drawers that are only about 4 inches wide by 2 1/4 high. The drawer fronts will be 1/2". I tend to think that 1/2" sides won't look right. Admittedly I won't lose much drawer space, it's aesthetic. i'm beginning to wonder if there is such a jig that will do this. Cutting the pins seems to be the real hangup. My little brain is going in all different directions. I could use 1/4" materal all around and cut through dovetails and then glue on a false front of 1/4" material. Or, looks be damned and just use 1/2" for the sides. Or I could use a lock miter joint or a rebbbeted joint. Since the fronts will be walnut and the sides maple I like the look of dovetails. Strength is not an issue in drawers this size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Len

Why not use the router bit below and do it all with one router bit when they are that small it's not a bit deal to see the box joints showing ..  and it's quick and easy do all the parts at one time with just a pass or two by the bit then pop in your 1/8" slot cutter to put the slot in place for the bottom and you have them all done with in 5 mins.for ea. drawer and your ready for glue up time..  but I do suggest a little bead cut on the front of the drawers for that pro.look..

1 PC 1/2" SH 5 Slots Adjustable Box Joint Router Bit | eBay

=======


----------

